# Lorex LH 110 eco series



## dianeyops (Oct 30, 2011)

I can't seem to locate the 'auto' install for a Mac. i've tried from the disc that came with the system, and on line, but can't find the install for a Mac computer..


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you sure that this is Mac compatible, and also compatible with the version of OS X you have? Lion is not like the other versions, and software has to be updated to work with it.


----------

